
Show HN: Google App Indexing Validator – Is Your App Configured? - startupphene
http://branch.io/resources/app-indexing/?try=2
======
mada299
Source: [https://github.com/BranchMetrics/app-indexing-
validator](https://github.com/BranchMetrics/app-indexing-validator)

